
Failure to communicate in the brain may be behind indifference to music - danielmorozoff
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/reward-centers-dont-hear-the-auditory-system-in-people-who-dont-like-music/
======
em3rgent0rdr
fascinating how music enjoyment could be nothing more than a reward system.

